# Liquid Nolva consumption question



## Doug E. Fresh (Oct 11, 2004)

I use coca cola as a chaser when taking my liquid nolva orally. Is there anything wrong with that. Just wondering about the acidity of the soda messing with the nolva. Probably a stupid question but thanks.


----------



## Du (Oct 11, 2004)

Ive never used coke.. But personally I mix it in with OJ... not as a chase. Works wonders for me, and you cant even taste it.


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 11, 2004)

No problem.


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 11, 2004)

Sometimes when Im thirsty I drink liquid nolva. Nothing is more satisfying after a long cardio session than 300 cc's of nolva to the face


----------



## Du (Oct 11, 2004)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Sometimes when Im thirsty I drink liquid nolva. Nothing is more satisfying after a long cardio session than 300 cc's of nolva to the face


 Good idea.


----------



## Purdue Power (Oct 11, 2004)

I wouldn't recommend actually mixing it with anything, because you will lose some of it on the sides of the glass.  Unless you are mixing it in your mouth, as in putting in the mixer first and then shooting the Nolva in.  But ya, Nolva is the worst stuff that I have ever tasted in my life.  And taking 2ml just makes it that much worse.  Makes me wonder how creatine ethyl ester tastes.


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 11, 2004)

I like to swish it around and gargle it so I can enjoy as much as possible.


----------



## Du (Oct 11, 2004)

I mix it with a pretty full glass and stir it up. I am sure there is a TINY bit lost on the side, but its just a negligible amount. 

I wouldnt put Nolva in my mouth by itself if you paid me.


----------



## redspy (Oct 11, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> I like to swish it around and gargle it so I can enjoy as much as possible.


----------



## topolo (Oct 11, 2004)

I like to take it rectally


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 11, 2004)

Actually, I take name brand Nolvadex in the pills. I haven't tried the stuff made for rats to consume. I am thinking about buying three grams of "research" powder and making an oral solution. Only problem is I have no idea how to make an oral solution.


----------



## redspy (Oct 11, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Actually, I take name brand Nolvadex in the pills. I haven't tried the stuff made for rats to consume. I am thinking about buying three grams of "research" powder and making an oral solution. Only problem is I have no idea how to make an oral solution.


Try this:- http://anabolicminds.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18330&highlight=Nolva


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 11, 2004)

Thanks. I knew the info was on am, I just haven't bothered reading it yet. I still have a bunch of of the pills lying around.


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 11, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> I wouldnt put Nolva in my mouth by itself if you paid me.


You can easily correct this problem du. Just get yourself a pair of testicles. J/K, that stuff does taste something horrible. Sometimes I wonder if gyno is better than tasting liquid nolva, at least I would have 24 hour access to some tig ole bitties...


----------



## Purdue Power (Oct 11, 2004)

I doubt that you would want the ones that I have seen from gyno.  They are freaky looking.


----------



## 19-chief (Oct 12, 2004)

liquid nolvadex equals acid reflux for me... i'll throw it in almost anything to cover up that taste!


----------



## Larva (Oct 13, 2004)

i also mixed it with oj tried doing it by its self and


----------

